# Synchro iCloud et Outlook



## Jacobus13 (10 Août 2017)

Bonjour,

Mes contacts et calendriers iCloud ont disparus d'Outlook 2007.
4 jours que je galère, j'ai tout essayé, décoché Mail, Calendrier et Tâches, fermé Outlook, recoché  Mail, Calendrier et Tâches, ouvert le centre de gestion et de la confidentialité dans Outlook, contrôlé que le complément iCloud Outlook Addin est activé.
Désinstallé iCloud pour Windows, réinstallé, déconnecté iCloud, reconnecté.
Quelque chose m'échappe !!!
Merci de vos réponse à mon casse tête.


----------

